# Cruise Ship Balconies



## fred henderson (Jun 13, 2005)

I know that many of our members are affronted by the sight of cabin balconies on modern cruise ships, so they may be interested in the latest development being fitted to the 220,000 grt Royal Caribbean “Genesis” class being built in Finland. It is reported that she will have two parallel, fore-and-aft superstructure towers, with inboard balconies overlooking the swimming pool lido, in addition to the usual “Ocean View” balconies.(==D) 

Fred(Thumb)


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

Fred, have been on quite a few cruises. Always enjoyed the cabin with the balcony. So calm and relaxing and a great place to sit over a few drinks. Colin


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

Only way to go Colin my wife keeps telling me.

John.


----------



## aleddy (Apr 8, 2006)

Sounds as though it would be a caynon similar to some of our city streets


----------



## mclean (Jul 30, 2005)

John Rogers said:


> Only way to go Colin my wife keeps telling me.
> 
> John.


Give it a try John, you will not regret it. In Victoria yesterday, we had the first ship of the 2008 Alaska Cruise season. Celebrity Cruises MERCURY. The schedule shows 211 vessels calling at Victoria between now and the end of the season on Oct.14th. Estimated number of passengers is 400000. Colin


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

fred henderson said:


> It is reported that she will have two parallel, fore-and-aft superstructure towers, with inboard balconies overlooking the swimming pool lido, in addition to the usual “Ocean View” balconies.(==D)
> 
> Fred(Thumb)


Hope the gap between the two tower blocks is closed off, at least at the forward end. Otherwise the swimmers and those on the balconies will feel as though they are in a wind tunnel. Reminds me of TV's 'Dallas' where meals at South Fork were taken poolside, with the tablecloths and crockery always threatened by strong winds.


----------



## mhawkesworth (Jun 28, 2005)

Only way to cruise, try a balcony


----------



## Paul UK (Jun 13, 2005)

they get my support although I would like them a little larger.

Paul


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

I agree that balconies are nice if you can afford them even they they do spoil the look of the ship, but you only have one side of the ship. Not great for taking pictures when something is happening both sides of the ship when being on the top deck is the best vantage point.

However, I would be dead against balconies overlooking the swimming pool just as I am against RCL ships where cabins overlook the Royal Promenade. But overlooking swimming pools is another matter. I for one would not want myself or my family swimming with people staring at us from a balcony. Balconies are supposed to be for privacy. Overlooking a pool does neither for those in the balcony or in the pool. Sadly it could attract unsavoury people as well which is why I am so against it.

David


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

mhawkesworth said:


> Only way to cruise, try a balcony


Have to agree ! 
Only did one cruise ( Caribs ) After all was finished at night I would love to sit on the balcony and watch the sea lit by the moonlight and stars and would do so for at least an hour ( all the better in heavy weather )

All the rest of the punters were in their bunks hungover and missing the best of the night .

" She who must be obeyed " was not keen on the balcony at night and would prefer to read . 

It is nice to have the options .
Cheers Derek


----------



## Derek Roger (Feb 19, 2005)

During my working time at sea the " Balcony " was of course the boat deck .

Same thing except we were being paid for being there .

O Happy Days


----------



## surfaceblow (Jan 16, 2008)

On one ship the boat deck (Balcony) had a sand box, plastic wading pool, lounge chair and umbrella along with a gas grill. There was also a driving range and putting green.

I never got the hang of leaving the paperwork till the last few days of the trip to use the oasis on the Port Side.(==D)


----------

